# 328d wagon vs 328d sedan - resale?



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys, first post here. I am in the market for my first BMW. I have settled on a new 2014 328d, the only thing I can't decide on is if I want to get the wagon or the sedan. I test drove a sedan today with M sport package. And I loved it. I live in SoCal so the xDrive is not really necessary for the 3 days of rain a year here, so getting the RWD sedan frees up some of my budget for extras.

Both cars would be silver with black interior, and the DHP. Nothing else on the Wagon. But I was thinking on throwing the M Sport Package on the sedan and maybe some option top bring it up to the price of the wagon. But both cars come in at $46,025 and $46,875 for the sedan and wagon respectively before anything I can squeeze out of the dealer. I will be doing pick-up in Munich and paying cash so I hope i can get him down and extra 1-3% after the 7% for euro devilry. I am originally from there and I am there from mid feb to mid march anyway next year.

I love wagons, I love their utility, but I also loved the way the sedan with Msport and DHP drives. And I really can't decide. I need some input from some people who have more BMW experience. The only thing I could think that might sway me is the resale I might get. I plan on keeping the car for probably 8 -10 years and probably 100-125k miles like I have done with my previous 2. But at 8 - 10 years or 100k miles I don't expect super duper returns on my buys. Thoughts? Utility vs fun? I am leaning toward the Sedan but it would be the first time in 20 years I would not be driving a wagon of some kind and thinking about that is making me feel naked.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Go to euro delivery forum and spend some time researching proper method for calculating fair purchase price. With euro delivery you should be looking at 14% off US msrp plus 500-1000 dealer profit and delivery fee.. That is before any incentives. 

I love wagons but sounds like you would rather use extra cash for some features instead of unneeded xdrive of wagon. So sedan may be your best bet...especially for a stripped down model.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

TBH..after 8 yrs of ownership I think the difference in resale would be negligible. Wagons have never been a great seller for BMW in the US. A common complaint was that BMW would never drop anything better than the base engine in the things. Now diesels may be received differently. IIRC VW Jetta Wagon TDI has always been a strong seller when compared to their Jetta TDI.


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

Cool, another diesel fan in SoCal! Assuming you plan to sell the car in SoCal when you're done with her, I think the sedan will sell easier than the wagon. The problem in our area is that diesels aren't popular, especially a wagon with xDrive which as you mentioned isn't really necessary here.

However, if you find the right enthusiast, then a well maintained wagon might do really well. I've been looking for an E91 328, and they're very rare in LA.

Hope that helps, but I'd probably just get the car you personally like better and not worry about the resale.

On the ED part, I got my 335i via ED/South Bay BMW in April 2008. Back then, the best pricing dealers would do was $1000 above ED invoice pricing. Which dealer(s) did you go to test drive at? My friend did ED for a 135i last year, and Pacific BMW went $500 above ED invoice.

Good luck, and let us know what you get and how the pricing is these days!


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

I did the test drive at BMW Encinitas, a friend of mine got a ED M3 there last year (I think he probably payed way more than he should have), but the guys there were kinda clueless for ED, telling me it would come out of their allocation, so I am still looking for a dealer with a bit more know-how. Since I own a condo in Munich, ED really is the only thing that makes sense for me, I actually just thought I might get the CWP on the car and then re-export it to Munich in 2 years because my car over there is on its last legs too, at that point the resale really does not matter, but then the xDrive would really help in the winter. 

Pricing wise I don't know how typical my case would be, I took my brother with me and he did a round too and loved it. He and his wife are also looking for cars and I think he is really thinking about getting two! One for him and one for his wife. (He is ridiculous in that way). So we might end up buying 3 cars from the same dealer if he decides he wants them.

After reading the ED forum and wiki I am hoping they may be willing to go as low as $800 - $600 over invoice just for the fact they will sell 3 cars at once all in cash. But who knows what my brother will do.... But if it is just me I am hoping for $1000 over invoice but will see just how low I can get them.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Check euro delivery forum once you know which 3 cars you all may be interested in. You will get a straight answer about whether they do or dont come out of allocation. It is model specific and sometimes changes. 

As for buying 3 cars at once for euro delivery...no way a dealer shouldnt take 500 over invoice for each car given they get a sale of 3 cars at once. You may find a bimmerfest sponsor who may even do better for a 3 car sale. Again though, check euro delivery forum and ask for help there. People are very willing to help on that forum if you take the time to do some searches first.


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah definitely, ED sounds like a great deal for you then. Is a comparable German-spec 328d (320d over there?) more expensive than what you'd expect to pay here?

How about export laws to Germany? It's not hard to do that regarding emissions or taxes or anything?

Definitely look for a dealer that is experienced in ED. My friend had good results with Pacific BMW in Glendale (bit of a drive for you). I believe Bimmerfest's founder also specializes in ED.

How about pairing a Performance Center Delivery in South Carolina with ED for the ultimate delivering experience! :bigpimp: I don't believe there's any additional cost for you to do both experiences, but double check with your dealer.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Go with what you want, don't focus on the resale. I personally would go with the wagon because we seem to always need space in our vehicles for stuff.

For dealers, I suggest Bimmerfest founder Jon Shafer or Bimmerfest sponsor Greg Poland at Pacific BMW.


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

Last time i checked there are no import taxes on used cars over 2 years old.

As for the price, just change the dollar sign to a euro sign and there you go, if not higher. Most people in Munich who drive a BMW are either BMW employees or bought it off a BMW employee, because the BMW guys get such a discount.

The base price of a 320d xDrive Touring with Steptronic, probably the closest to an American 328d SportWagon you can get has a base price of 42,300 Euros. Now that does include I think 17% or 19% in taxes already but not registration and such stuff. So the base model would be $57,418 after taxes!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Hangman4358 said:


> I love wagons, I love their utility, but I also loved the way the sedan with Msport and DHP drives. And I really can't decide. I need some input from some people who have more BMW experience.


I don't fit the criterion of a lot of BMW experience, but I really like wagons too. I must admit I like the looks of the A4 Avant better than the BMW, but that's all I like better about it, and they don't sell it per se anymore, just a variant of it.

It seems it would depend on how you want to utilize it. I go to the track a couple of times a year, and I have seen some mighty competent drivers in wagons there, so it seems like it covers all the bases. Admittedly I haven't yet asked them what mods they have done to their wagons. They look rather stealthy though, given how plain they look and yet how fast they go around the track.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

My Jetta wagon TDI held its value much better than the equivalent sedan. I would only buy a wagon if I bought a 328d


----------



## airwayotto (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been driving my '14 328d touring for a couple of months now and I love it. Great looking, functional, comfortable.  It is not a race car but I do not need that nor could I use it ion my congested urban freeways. I also love the mileage.


----------

